# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving around a new Pool

## henry15

Just after some tips on paving approx 55mtrs around a new inground concrete pool. Can the base be crushed rock and sand? or should the base be 100mm reinforced concrete slab? should the slab attatch to the pool shell? If slab base what sort of adhesive for the pavers and grout? they will be a sandstone colour. Also can anyone recommend any pool paving contractors they've used in Melbourne eastern suburbs. Any ideas much appreciated.......Cheers Henry

----------


## AKA BB

*You can go either  way.* *I have attached some basics of paving below*   *Paving Guide DIY* 
<HR style="COLOR: rgb(204,204,204); BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(204,204,204)" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->*Materials Needed*
Pavers
(Depening on shape but usually 38 pavers are required for each m2)
Gravel Roadbase
(1m3 covers 10m2 at a compacted depth of 100mm)
Washed River Sand     *PAVING GUIDE*
(1m3 will cover 30m2 at a depth of 30mm)
o Bagged paver jointing sand
(1 bag will cover 8m2)
o String lines, tape measure and pegs
o Spirit level
o Two Screed Rails - two flat steel bars
(Approx. 3m [L] x 50mm [W] x 2mm [H])
o 2-3m long concreter's screed
o Broom, rake and shovel
o Plate vibrator compactor
o Edge restraints (concrete or timber)
o Cutting Equipment -
Paver Splitter/Masonry Brick Saw       *Handy Paving Tips*
Ensure that the area to be paved is well drained.
Always use washed river sand only as the bedding material. Sand from a marine environment contains salt that could cause white staining on the surface of the pavers.
Never use crusher dust or cement in the bedding layer as incurable staining & uneven load distribution can occur.
Use 45° or 90° degree herringbone pattern on areas that will carry vehicular traffic. These patterns provide the strongest interlock.
Don't butt the pavers tightly together. Clay products need room for expansion and if the pavers are too close then chipping or pattern distortion may occur.
Allow a 2-3mm gap between pavers for expansion to avoid contact that may cause chipping.
Avoid underestimating the quantity of pavers required. Allow 38 pavers to the square metre. It is always better to have some left over than to fall short.
Continue to fill the gaps between pavers with jointing sand, in the weeks after laying, until the surface settles.      *Preparation*
1. Select the desired finished surface level of your pavers. 
2. Excavate the total area to the required depth.
-140mm for pedestrian areas (compacted road base recommended)
-190mm for driveways (concrete base recommended for heavy loads)
3. Be sure to allow for a slight fall for drainage. A fall of 25mm per metre should be satisfactory.
4. Place and screed gravel roadbase over area to approximately 100mm
below the required finished height. (This allows 10mm for compaction)
5. Using the Vibrator Compactor, compact the roadbase.       
1. Place washed river sand in piles over the area to be paved.
2 Using a rake or shovel, spread the sand evenly over the area.
3. Use a paver to determine your finished surface height, to ensure the correct depth of the bedding sand is used. This becomes the measure for your screeding rails. Repeat so that you have 2 paver pads at least
2 metres apart. 
4. Using your screed, level an area between the two pavers so that you can lay your screeding rails on the level surface.
5. Place the screeding board onto the screeding rails and pull towards you, ensuring that you maintain an even level. 
6. Once the area has been screeded, carefully remove the screeding rails and smooth out any damaged surface areas with a hand float.  *Laying Pavers*
1. Select your laying pattern and commence laying, making sure that you work outwards from a corner. Where necessary use string lines to make a corner.
2. To ensure that your paving lines stay straight, both vertical and horizontal string lines should be used. See Fig 3.
3. As you lay your pavers, make sure that a 2-3mm gap is placed between them.This will prevent any paver damage caused by the pavers rubbing against each other.   *Edge Restraints*
1. Edge restraints are important as they will prevent pavers from moving out of place.
2. The edge restraint must first be in place prior to compaction taking place.             
Cut edge pieces with a Bolster    *Compacting the Pavers*
1. Prior to compacting, sweep dry paver joint sand over the paved area using a soft bristled brush. Make sure that you completely fill the 2-3mm joints. 
2. Leave a small excess of sand on the surface of the pavers for the compactor to vibrate further into the joints.
3. Before compacting, make sure that a piece of carpet or rubber matt is under the compactor to prevent the pavers being scratched or damaged. 
4. 3-4 passes with the compactor should be satisfactory. After the initial pass, respread the jointing sand over the pavers to ensure full joint penetration. Following the final pass, top up any joints with sand where necessary.
5. Hose off excess sand for a clean finish.

----------


## fubar

:2thumbsup: now thats what i call a comprehensive reply goodonya

----------


## AKA BB

No problem, some reason the photos are not displaying in the details as the site changed URL and I'm unable to edit the post here. 
Here is the actual  link Paving Guide DIY

----------

